# Atlas horizontal Mill



## Earl

Just wondering if anyone else here has an Atlas Horizontal Mill?    I recently acquired an Atlas MHC.  It was completely restored a few years ago and has seen almost no use since then.  It looks almost new.  It has an original vise (3 1/8 inch) and a significant number of cutters, a few end mills,  end mill holders, 2 arbors, over arm support, knock out bar, a large assortment of clamps, etc.  I plan on acquiring an original Atlas rotary table (4 inch I believe), indexer, a small chuck (1 x 10 thread)  and any other original parts that I can find.   This will probably take a few years to find all the stuff.  In the mean time,  I am wondering what accessories that other Atlas Mill owners are using.

I have a small dividing head (Enco) that will just barely fit on the small table and intend to use that to cut some small (1-2 inch) gears.   An original Atlas indexer will probably cost more than the mill but I would like to complete the setup.

Earl


----------



## jumps4

they are a nice small machines that would fit very well in my little shop, I have never used one or even been around one being used. but they do interest me.
post some pics if you can
steve


----------



## kd4gij

you know what we say here . " With out pics it never happend "


----------



## modela

This is my Atlas Horizontal Mill.  I haven't used it much and would like comments about the strengths of the small horizontal mill.  I also own a Bridgeport J1 that I am rebuilding.

Jim


----------



## ed_h

You can just see my Atlas at the left in this pic.  I got it maybe 15 years ago at a highschool surplus auction.  I rebuilt it at that time, and have been using it occasionally ever since.  Not for heavy stuff, but a pretty useful machine.

http://bullfire.net/Shop/IMG_0719.JPG


----------



## Phil Morris

Nice looking mill Ed and I am crazy about that stand under yours Modela.


----------



## wa5cab

Phil,

The stand looks like an original Atlas stand for one of the short bed lathes, maybe a 24".

Robert


----------



## Phil Morris

Hi Robert -

Yes.  Standard issue Atlas.  I just really like the way they look.  I saw one for sale somehere online earlier this week that said it had been under an Atlas shaper.  I don't recall the specifics as it was too expensive and too far.

Phil


----------



## ed_h

The stand under the South Bend 10K ("Light 10") came with it when I bought it from the local University machine shop. I assume it was original, since I've seen many pictures of older South Bends with identical or similar stands.

Ed


----------



## AR1911

Phil Morris said:


> Hi Robert -
> 
> Yes.  Standard issue Atlas.  I just really like the way they look.  I saw one for sale somehere online earlier this week that said it had been under an Atlas shaper.  I don't recall the specifics as it was too expensive and too far.
> 
> Phil



That stand was a stock catalog item for use with the shaper, mill or 618 lathe.

Here is one under my shaper


----------



## gramps1951

I just finished the rebuild on mine that I acquired 4 weeks ago. It came with the original vise, small rotary table and what I think is the original tiny indexer and 4 plates. Lots of end mills and cutters for the horizontal but I did buy a 1" arbor since 90% of my cutters had a 1" bore. It also has a unique vertical head that is a dream to use. Just some wiring issues to work out then the chips will fly!


----------



## Phil Morris

Hi Gramps -

Beautiful restoration job on that mill!  You may already be aware but if you are thinking of wiring the switch in the original location, Clausing still sells the switch plates inexpensively.  

Phil


----------



## gramps1951

Phil Morris said:


> Hi Gramps -
> 
> Beautiful restoration job on that mill! You may already be aware but if you are thinking of wiring the switch in the original location, Clausing still sells the switch plates inexpensively.
> 
> Phil



Thanks for the compliment Phil. I have a new switch and plate but I am planning on using the original location and screw holes to mount an electrical box with a combination receptacle and switch so I can plug in the vertical head when using it or the light which isn't mounted in the photos. I'm still toying with what I want so currently extension cords provide power!! This is a nice little machine for the hobbyist and with the vertical spindle I have quite a bit of flexibility.


----------



## NITROTRIP

WOW,

I have not seen the verticle setup before. I wish I could find one for mine. When I got mine someone
made a 90 deg aluminum geared setup that mounts on the support post and drives from the horizontal
spindle. I don't think it has enough mass as it don't work very well. It will chatter with even a small
2 flute end mill. I can just get by with a small 4 flute. I am new here and need to get a camera. I have 
some interisting stuff to share. 

Rick


----------



## gramps1951

NITROTRIP said:


> WOW,
> 
> I have not seen the verticle setup before. I wish I could find one for mine. When I got mine someone
> made a 90 deg aluminum geared setup that mounts on the support post and drives from the horizontal
> spindle. I don't think it has enough mass as it don't work very well. It will chatter with even a small
> 2 flute end mill. I can just get by with a small 4 flute. I am new here and need to get a camera. I have
> some interisting stuff to share.
> 
> Rick



The elderly man that owned this was a toolmaker and made all the mounting hardware, pulleys etc. I have no idea where the spindle came from but it has an old Clarkson Autolock Type "C" collet for end mill holding. There is even a power feed setup for the vertical spindle which I didn't install because I never plan to use it. The potential to wreck some very hard to find Atlas mill parts is too great. I can do a lot of hand cranking rather that smashing things up! The nice thing about this unit is it has its own motor so I'm not wearing out the Atlas drive system when vertical milling which in my opinion is a big plus compared to many other units.


----------



## Uncle Buck

I have been there done that too. Here is my Atlas that I restored a few years ago. I still have a few small tweaks to make here and there, but overall I am quite pleased. The vertical attachment takes #2 Morse taper collets. I do enjoy the machine quite a bit and have never regretted buying it. I also have all the horizontal stuff to use it configured that way as well. I really admire that other vertical conversion a few posts back, much more clever than mine. That one has so much more clearance to actually get some work done. I might have to make some modifications to mine based on that!


----------



## Jeffers

Great looking machines!


----------



## yachtsmanbill

Just posted this on the SB lathe forum here... thought some one would find it interesting. Id grab it up but Im about $495 short this week!   ws

http://greenbay.craigslist.org/tls/3424315773.html


----------



## AR1911

if that were anywhere close 
I'd be in the truck already


----------



## gramps1951

Somebody needs to snap this up ASAP. Worth EVERY penny.

Mike



yachtsmanbill said:


> Just posted this on the SB lathe forum here... thought some one would find it interesting. Id grab it up but Im about $495 short this week!   ws
> 
> http://greenbay.craigslist.org/tls/3424315773.html


----------



## HalcyonDaze

I'm finishing up the restoration of one of these.  The motor is fitted with a single belt pulley and I want to get the right sized step pulley mounted.  I can't find any info on this.  Could somebody who owns one with the correct step pulley measure it and post it up?  Thanks


----------



## Earl

The outside diameter of the large step lip is right at 4 1/2 inches.   The outside diameter of the small step lip is right at 2 inches.  

Hope that helps,

Earl


----------



## HalcyonDaze

Yes it does.  Thanks, Earl!


----------



## wa5cab

HalcyonDaze,

Depending upon your motor shaft diameter, the pulley is either a 9-428 (1/2" bore) or a 10-428 (5/8" bore).  The same pulley is used on the Atlas (and Craftsman) 10" and 12" lathes.  If you are looking for an original, you'll probably have better luck checking the lathe ads than the mill ones.  I'm pretty sure that you can still buy the 5/8" bore one from Clausing, although I don't know the price.

If you end up having to make one, in the Yahoo atlas_craftsman and atlas_craftsman_projects Files sections you'll find some information on pulley making and a drawing for making a 10-428.  According to that drawing, the two diameters are 4.390" and 1.930".  I think that the drawing was reverse-engineered so all of the dimensions may not be exactly the same as those on the Atlas 10-428 drawing.  If you need the drawing, its on the _projects list under Drawings, Atlas or Atlas-Craftsman Machine Parts.  If you can't get to it, let me know.  The pulley making info is on the main list.

Robert D.


----------



## HalcyonDaze

That's some good information right there, Robert.  I'll check for an original first, if I can't find one I may have to take you up on that offer.  I'm not a member of the Yahoo group (though I've heard a lot of good things about it).  Thanks for the help!

Now off to fleabay...


----------



## robert1352

I have recently purchased one of these fine machines,it was a steal at 200$. I was wondering if anyone can give me some information about the kind of vise they are using on there atlas mill.The one I bought didnt have a vise with it.


----------



## iron man

I just purchased a Grizzly GO727 not to long ago I was so happy with it I sold my Atlas mill that needed a lot of work. After seeing some of the nice modifications I wish I would have kept it and restored it for something to do over the winter. Ray


----------



## gramps1951

It definitely WAS a steal even without the vise but an original like I have will probably cost you as much as the mill if you find one. I've seen a couple come up recently on Ebay. Keep an eye there.

Mike from Canada



robert1352 said:


> I have recently purchased one of these fine machines,it was a steal at 200$. I was wondering if anyone can give me some information about the kind of vise they are using on there atlas mill.The one I bought didnt have a vise with it.


----------



## george wilson

O started out with an Atlas mill. I recommend that you definitely rig up some kind of support for the outboard end of the arbor. The originals had one. It secured around the shaft of the "Y" handle feed,and connected to the overhead arm. It has to be height adjustable. This would greatly help the jumping and grabbing that happens with these small mills.


----------



## gramps1951

Do you think the jumping and grabbing is the arbor moving or the table moving up and down on the screw? There really are a couple of causes for the movement but at the moment I find if I use the travel locks in the two directions not needed to cut, the vibration is greatly reduced. 



george wilson said:


> O started out with an Atlas mill. I recommend that you definitely rig up some kind of support for the outboard end of the arbor. The originals had one. It secured around the shaft of the "Y" handle feed,and connected to the overhead arm. It has to be height adjustable. This would greatly help the jumping and grabbing that happens with these small mills.


----------



## Uncle Buck

george wilson said:


> O started out with an Atlas mill. I recommend that you definitely rig up some kind of support for the outboard end of the arbor. The originals had one. It secured around the shaft of the "Y" handle feed,and connected to the overhead arm. It has to be height adjustable. This would greatly help the jumping and grabbing that happens with these small mills.



The earliest versions of the milling machine were not equipped with the outboard support arm. That modification came from Atlas some years after the original machines were made. Another early model piece is the cast cover that installs over the overhead arm as a cover. That casting went away I think once the outboard support arm spoken of entered the picture. 

Many of these machines, mine included are often bought with no vise. Aside from astronomically priced originals there are few high quality alternatives out there to be found. I bought a Palmgren Lowboy, low profile swivel base vise USA made for mine for about $200 or a bit more but really it is a bit large for this machine at 4&1/2 inches. Palmgren used to offer a 3&1/2" version that would have been a much better fit to the machine but unfortunately this model was discontinued a few years ago. If you are looking to replicate what was there originally then you will look for a swivel degree indexed base that is low in height which is very important due to the working limits of the machine. Good luck


----------



## prmindartmouth

When I owned an Atlas mill, I made an overarm support. I prettied it up with some engine turning.  I also converted the dials to larger ones off a Busy Bee mill/drill. I think I followed a Rudy Khouhpt (sp?) article from Home Shop Machinist for the dials, except he made his. I eventually sold the mill and shipped it to Saskatoon! I wish I still had it, but no room in my garage anymore. ) Here is a picture:


----------



## Uncle Buck

gramps1951 said:


> Do you think the jumping and grabbing is the arbor moving or the table moving up and down on the screw? There really are a couple of causes for the movement but at the moment I find if I use the travel locks in the two directions not needed to cut, the vibration is greatly reduced.



If you remove the table from the knee you will find a brass nut that controls the side to side adjustment of the table. I almost guarantee you that is worn and needs replaced. Clearly the nut was planned to wear and be replaced saving the wear of the more expensive parts. That is one place you will no doubt find at least some, if not all of that play. The thread is an ACME as I recall. Good Luck!


----------



## Uncle Buck

prmindartmouth said:


> When I owned an Atlas mill, I made an overarm support. I prettied it up with some engine turning.  I also converted the dials to larger ones off a Busy Bee mill/drill. I think I followed a Rudy Khouhpt (sp?) article from Home Shop Machinist for the dials, except he made his. I eventually sold the mill and shipped it to Saskatoon! I wish I still had it, but no room in my garage anymore. ) Here is a picture:
> View attachment 46996


Wonderful upgrades and enhancements. Did you find the height of that vise limited your range of use with the machine? I don't know how you brought yourself to sell that!


----------



## prmindartmouth

As it happens, I did not use it enough to find that vise a problem (not being used after all, so it had to go, no room in my shop.......my enjoyment was in the refurbishment anyway). I do recall clamping one job directly to the table. The present owner has all Atlas equipment in his shop, so it is in a good place!!.


----------



## wa5cab

It just occurred to me that the vise jaws off of an Atlas or Craftsman Universal Compound Vise might be quite useful on an Atlas mill.  They attach directly to T-slots.

Robert D


----------



## HalcyonDaze

*Sourcing Cutters

*Do you guys buy them off Ebay, and if so what does one need to watch for.  Example: There's clearance to run a 4" dia cutter, but will the mill handle it?  How about the width of a slab cutter?  And from what can be seen in the pictures, all keyways are not the same.  Are there other sources for cutters that you guys use?

I'm just about done with a restore of one of two that I've got and am ready to start collecting tooling.  Any help appreciated!


----------



## Uncle Buck

HalcyonDaze said:


> *Sourcing Cutters
> 
> *Do you guys buy them off Ebay, and if so what does one need to watch for.  Example: There's clearance to run a 4" dia cutter, but will the mill handle it?  How about the width of a slab cutter?  And from what can be seen in the pictures, all keyways are not the same.  Are there other sources for cutters that you guys use?
> 
> I'm just about done with a restore of one of two that I've got and am ready to start collecting tooling.  Any help appreciated!




You need to post some pictures of your recently restored machine!


----------



## cbtrek

Uncle Buck said:


> I have been there done that too. Here is my Atlas that I restored a few years ago. I still have a few small tweaks to make here and there, but overall I am quite pleased. The vertical attachment takes #2 Morse taper collets. I do enjoy the machine quite a bit and have never regretted buying it. I also have all the horizontal stuff to use it configured that way as well. I really admire that other vertical conversion a few posts back, much more clever than mine. That one has so much more clearance to actually get some work done. I might have to make some modifications to mine based on that!



Very nice conversion. I just pick up a Lewis horizontal mill and in the process of restoring it with building a vertical head next.


----------



## george wilson

I thought mine was the knee flexing enough to allow the table to jerk back and forth. My machine would mill brass pretty well,but was a pain to mill steel with. I got a Burke #4 which was a real machine,rigid enough to mill steel easily. Sold the Atlas to a clock maker who used brass. He was happy with it.

I know my table lead screw nut was not worn,nor was the acme thread lead screw,because I made both of those items and installed them in the mill.


----------



## Restorer

Does anyone know of an Atlas Horizontal "parts machine"?  On mine the pulleys from the motor and jack shaft as well as the side belt guards are missing.  

A major problem first encountered was a badly worn nut on the table.  This was caused by burrs and sharp edges on the keyway cut lengthwise for the power feed gear.   Deburring was simplified by using a wire wheel on my bench grinder.   A 1/2 - 10 Acme tap was borrowed from work and a bronze nut was made.


----------

